# Lucid Dreaming > General Lucid Discussion > Lucid Dreaming News >  >  Can This App Let You Control Your Dreams? - Mashable

## Dream Guide Team

Ubergizmo*Can This App Let You Control Your Dreams?**Mashable*The theory behind the soundscapes is that they'll influence the sleeper's dreams, and under the right conditions, they can help lead to *lucid dreaming*  the kind of dream in which you know you're dreaming. With the app, participants have the option of *...*Sweet Dreams Encouraged By Smartphone AppITProPortalTo Bed - To Work or Sleep Soundly?iProgrammerThe App '*Dream*: ON' Lets You Choose What To *Dream* AboutTheUrbanTwist.comUbergizmo -Daily Mail*all 243 news articles »*

----------

